# Feeding my chickens seeds?



## jbaskc (May 26, 2009)

My old-school MIL has convinced my dh that if we feed our chickens anything with seeds (squash, pumpkin, cantaloupe, honey dew, etc) that they will stop laying eggs. Is this true? He said that once when he was a kid they fed their chickens a bunch of pumpkin seeds & they got really sick & they butchered them & they were all full of eggs b/c they couldn't lay.  I think they're full of it, but I want to make sure before we carve our Jack-O-Lanterns this year.

TIA for any insight & if it is true, can you tell me why? :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Feeding pumpkins. melons, cucumbers and the like to chickens is an age old practice. I've never heard of it causing any problems. In fact I think pumpkins are an excellent carb source for poultry.

.....Alan.


----------



## Brisket (Sep 29, 2007)

pumpkin seeds will also clear up a good case of the worms in many cases.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

well lets see if you butcher any female chicken duck goose or just about any egg laying bird you will find a BUNCH of eggs in there, its normal, they will be in varying stages of development, a hen is born with a set number of eggs to lay through out her life, so yes they are all ready in there, 

my birds eat melon, squash, all kinds of random produce and just about anyother thing they can find or catch


----------



## cowcreekgeeks (Mar 5, 2009)

I just picked up some pie pumpkins...cut one in half and tossed to the birds. They are pretty much the best garbage disposals ever made!


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

If I couldn't feed my chickens thing with seeds they would starve. We have way too many squash that got too big and we just split them open and give them to the birds. (Dear Husband, next year do not plant more than two squash plants. Love, Your Wife)


----------

